# STORE WIDE SALE @ GOLDEN RIVER SPORTS AUGUST 3-5



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

GOLDEN RIVER SPORTS WILL HAVE EVERYTHING PADDLESPORT RELATED GEAR AND ITEMS ON SALE. ALL PADDLES AT LEAST 10% OFF, SPASH GEAR 15%, BOOTIES AND GLOVES 15%, AND ALL OTHER ACCESSORIES ON SALE. DO NOT MISS OUT BECAUSE ONCE IT'S GONE IT'S GONE. INCLUDING OUR DEMO AND RENTAL GEAR. DEMO BOATS ON SALE INCLUDE: RIOT MAGNUM & TURBO 47, PYRAHNA 4-TWENTY'S, S6F 193, THE STRETCH IN BOTH SIZES. DEMO AQUA BOUND SHRED FIBERGLASS PADDLES, AND STOHLQUIST WEDGE PFD'S UP TO 50% OFF! 806 Washington Ave(corner of 8th & Washington) 303-215-9386.http://www.goldenriversports.net


----------

